# Above ground fuel storage tank - grounding



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

NEC grounding does not change. If it is diesel fuel it is no longer considered a Cl I Div I area because of the higher flash point.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

You ground tanks for structural grounding reasons. This is not NEC. See NFPA 780, or the API standards for storage tanks.

Diesel does not have a vapor problem. Drop a match in it and it puts it out. Also it is not a “dry” liquid...no static charge from transfers. So you ground like you do a building, nothing special for the fuel.


----------

